# Decision to make tonight - medicated or natural FET? HELP



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Hi there
In brief
My eggs were frozen 2 weeks ago after a LONG PROTOCOL ICSI. My progesterone rose.
Anyway
My clinic called now to say i'll need a MEDICATED FET this month or to wait and hope for NATURAL FET next month (as it was only 2 weeks ago i was having all the meds.) My concern is - 
I'm impatient....and want to start immediately BUT if i wait (like i should - really) I may have to have medicated anyway next month and then i'll be on my 2ww over XMAS!!!! I don't want that(( 
We could always wait til January But i'm DESP to do it!!!

What are the chances of my having a natural FET next month (i did before but there's no way of knowing!!)

What would you do??

1.Go for it? (although body still recovering)
or
2.wait and PRAY for short natural next month...with sex inbetween!

Please advise XXX


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Flower,

Personally I would go with a natural cycle, because it is exactly that.  Natural.

I had a medicated cycle and I hated it.  I reacted so badly to the progynova medication, I seriously was being sick, dizzy and couldn't even get out of bed for a few days.

I am sure I just had a bad experience and maybe someone will come along who had a better experience then me.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow FLowerdew - tough situation!!!

Impatience!!....i am exactly the same as you. Now im not saying this is right, but i got bfn April/May and was good to go for FET the next month (medicated) But...god knows why....or how i managed to hold off...but i chose to wait and chillax for the summer...go on holiday..have a bottle of wine if i wished! I also planned to lose lots of weight but managed to put it on.   
I started DR beginning of this month and it killed me (mentally) I was    and nearly called the whole thing off...at the time i wished i had pushed for a natural cycle....is it good for me? I dont know, im hoping i will never know, but IF i get another bfn this time i plan to try a natural cycle.

Do a list of pros and cons...2ww over xmas will make it fly by! 

Good luck whatever you decide hun x


----------



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Thanks ladies
We don't seem to be having any luck with this ivf lark. If it's not progesterone rising or BFN it's stuff like this!

I KNOW we should wait - but 2ww over Xmas will tip me over!! And then I can't start for months after - Feb?March? I'm so fed up I want to scream!!!

Keep the comments coming i've got to decide by tomorrow am (

X


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Flowerdew - Go with your gut instinct, if the drugs don't bother you do the medicated FET.  


My clinic only offer medicated, i would like the choice to try natural as i would rather not have to take the drugs.


P x


----------



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Thanks girls

We're going for it and Pigloo your post confirmed my thoughts. It wasn't really the drugs I was concerned about more it's straight after an ICSI a few weeks back but i AM ok with the drugs (so far) and i feel absolutely fine! I just can't handle the whole wait again....i feel like I'm ALWAYS WAITING!!!!
Also means we can crack on early New Year and have a fab Xmas.

So, here goes. Calling clinic at 9 am 

Wish me luck - and to you girls too X


----------

